# Country of Origin Labeling (COOL) for Honey



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

So that I am clear on this, country of origin labeling applies only to _*IMPORTED*_ honey, correct? Domestically produced and packaged honey does not have to specify country of origin?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

clyderoad said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess about the future possibility of a 'Standard of Identity for Honey' or 'Truth in Labeling' regulation?


While this does not directly address Clyderoad's specific question, here is the current FDA document of "voluntary"* standards for labeling honey and products containing honey. 
https://www.fda.gov/downloads/Food/...eDocumentsRegulatoryInformation/UCM595961.pdf



*From the FDA document linked above ...


> FDA's guidance documents, including this guidance, do not establish legally enforceable responsibilities. Instead, guidances describe our current thinking on a topic and [HIGHLIGHT] should be viewed only as recommendations[/HIGHLIGHT], unless specific regulatory or statutory requirements are cited.


----------

